# Buying a backhoe over the phone



## lazerguy (Sep 28, 2007)

Just wanted to say thanks to you guys for all the good advice!

Yesterday I fell in love with a 1978 580C. It's not the one with the Cummins, (the Cummins guy wanted to be paid in cash, that didn't suit me) but it's in very good shape with no cracks or welds anywhere, no scary ''recent paint job'', controls lights and accessories all working, no broken glass, decent tires, only one cylinder leaking, very straight original loader bucket and generally decent pins. No oil in the coolant and no coolant in the oil.
Shows 2600 hrs on the meter but of course it's probably the 2nd or 3rd meter...

Started without heat or ether at 20F. Seller says the transmission (mechanical shuttle), hyd pump and brakes have been done recently.
It doesn't have rear axle lock, but I think this can be installed if I just get the right parts.

For $9900 Canadian (roughly $9300 US) I think it's a good deal.
What do you say?

(I'll post a picture when I get it delivered next week.)


----------

